# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Заикание звука в Creative X-FI Extreme Music

## Kolich

Народ помогите,пожалуйста,у меня звуковушка Creative X-FI Extreme Music с последними дровами под ХР акустика Creative Gigaworks S750.Но недавно у меня звук начал заикаться,тогда,когда басс идет,с чем это могло быть связано?Читал,что плохая совместимость этих звуковух с нворс 4(у меня мать Asus A8N-SLI Premium) чипсетом,но раньше работало все на "ура" и тем более эти проблемы вроде устранили в новых дровах.

----------

